# Skid Shoes for older YS624



## jadnhm (Dec 12, 2016)

I have an older (1980-ish?) YS624

The skid shoes are worn out but it doesn't seem like it's possible to buy them anymore

I replaced them with Murray-style skid shoes that I chopped up and slotted.... but it was a lot of work haha

What can I use for skid shoes on this thing?


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

jadnhm said:


> What can I use for skid shoes on this thing?


What's the spacing of the mounting holes on center in mm? Honda skids are 60mm.


----------



## jadnhm (Dec 12, 2016)

Thanks for the reply - looks like 40mm

I wonder if I could swipe the whole skid mount from a Honda or a newerYamaha….


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

jadnhm said:


> looks like 40mm


Looks like the distance between the wide hole with the eccentric and the next slot to the right would work with these:


https://www.amazon.com/HUSWELL-490-241-0010-Snowblower-Mounting-Universal/dp/B09GY2CMNC


----------



## jadnhm (Dec 12, 2016)

Hmm also an interesting idea - I guess I could just cut these to fit the space and it’s pretty easy machine polyurethane/whatever this is…


----------



## YammiRocks (11 mo ago)

This is the left hand skid shoe from my 1989 YS624TEN. I welded a 1/8" x 2" flat bar stock to the original when I noticed its edge was worn almost to a knife edge. That was some 18+ years ago ( my 150+ ft. driveway is all gravel ). If you have access to a welder, its another way to go. The 2" wide flat bar also double the contact area of the original shoe's footprint, possibly contributing to a longer service life and reduced digging-in/gorging of the driveway when ground not frozen hard in the early winter period. Looks like I'll be adding another "sacrificial " piece to my skid come this spring.


----------

